

London rioters buying weapons online - glenngillen
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/movers-and-shakers/sports/ref=zg_bs_tab

======
hugh3
Or just normal folks planning to defend their own homes. Rioters don't need to
_buy_ weapons, they loot them. If I were in London I'd be buying weapons too.

The only thing that disappoints me is the prevalence of baseball bats and
paucity of cricket bats. C'mon Poms, defend your homes like _Englishmen_!

